# Pigeon Sneezing?



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

I have 2 of my YB that sound like they are sneezing. I have had the birds for a couple of weeks and it seems like just these 2 birds make the sneezing sound. 

Diagnosis? Cure? Please help!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If they are consistently sneezing, then, yes, they may have respiratory disease. Doxycycline-T or other respiratory medicine should work. Here are other medicines:http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicine->>-Respiratory/Categories.bok


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

RodSD said:


> If they are consistently sneezing, then, yes, they may have respiratory disease. Doxycycline-T or other respiratory medicine should work. Here are other medicines:http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicine->>-Respiratory/Categories.bok


I have read on this, mine sneeze alot to me.
Everything I read said there should be other symptom if there was a problem.
Like runny nose or yellow throat.
Im just asking is there a problem with otherwise healthy birs, sneezing?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, they might sneeze like any other human. They might sneeze after drinking water. But sneezing constantly may imply some respiratory disorder. Once they have runny nose or develop one-eye cold, then they are really sick. Obviously if there is irritant in the air they might sneeze like when I sprayed lysol inside my loft. Well, I was just testing my loft's ventilation.

Birds performance suffer when they have respiratory disease--breathing hard, panting, etc even on a good weather or just short flight.


----------



## pudge23869 (May 10, 2011)

I am going to have to really watch them for an extended time to make sure it isnt just when they are done drinking or hanging outside the coop.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Well, they might sneeze like any other human. They might sneeze after drinking water. But sneezing constantly may imply some respiratory disorder. Once they have runny nose or develop one-eye cold, then they are really sick. Obviously if there is irritant in the air they might sneeze like *when I sprayed lysol inside my loft. *Well, I was just testing my loft's ventilation.
> 
> Birds performance suffer when they have respiratory disease--breathing hard, panting, etc even on a good weather or just short flight.




Please don't anyone else do this. Lysol is extremely toxic to birds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pudge...if you haven't already, treating your birds for canker would be a wise thing to do. A canker infection can cause sneezing. Many think that if one can't see yellow blotches in the mouth or throat that the problem isn't canker. I thought that as well a long time ago but I've come to learn that a pigeon can have canker in parts of the body that can't be seen. Under standing canker infection can save your birds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Charis said:


> Please don't anyone else do this. Lysol is extremely toxic to birds.


I would agree on this one based on my experience. Lucky for me there were only 2 birds inside--the rest were out flying.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Charis said:


> pudge...if you haven't already, treating your birds for canker would be a wise thing to do. *A canker infection can cause sneezing. *Many think that if one can't see yellow blotches in the mouth or throat that the problem isn't canker. I thought that as well a long time ago but I've come to learn that a pigeon can have canker in parts of the body that can't be seen. Under standing canker infection can save your birds.


I agree on this one, too. I have seen it when their airway is getting blocked by canker.


----------

